# Itchy Palms and Feet FFFFSSSSSSSSSS!



## emzlouize

omfg!!!!!!!!! im gonna scream for the past few days at night time i get unbearablley itchy palms and itchy feet aparently its the norm in the 2nd tri, its the 3rd tri u shud worry about ! but i cannot cope!:muaha:


----------



## holden_babez

Emz - I had this about 4 weeks ago and it has only just gone away...

I had it that bad that I was making holes in the bottom of my feet from scratching that badly and constently... I was using things like forks or concrete edging to scratch it was that bad... then once it was relieved, i would end up with little white bump/blisters on the bottoms of my feet (in the arches) and then scratch them that bad later on in the day/night and end up with sores on my feet... Never had it on my hands though, just feet...

Went to my doctor who said it was to do with the fluid retention and my swollen feet to try and stay off them, or when i had to be on my feet for long periods (like shopping lol) to wear tight shoes (like sneakers/joggers/runners) and it worked for me along with having to use pinetarsol to soak my feet in to relieve the itching, and then burn & itch gel which helped heaps too... 

Because I had made sores on my feet from scratching all the time I couldnt use anything like anti-fungal creams as they have a steriod in them and I am pregnant...

My advice would be to go and see you chemist/drug store and advise them of the symptoms and let them know your pregnant and Hopefully they will be able to do something for you... I didnt even need a prescription for the stuff I used as there is nothing out there over the counter that mu doctor culd've prescribed as I am pregnant..

Hope this helps..


----------



## emzlouize

thanks! im gonna go crazy if i dont sort it! xx


----------



## holden_babez

Yes I know how your feeling.. Been there done that... One thing I forgot... if your unable to get to a chemist or something try ice on the itchy part, it helped for me during the night before I got my doctors appointment.. (my gp is hard to get in to on short notice).. it is only a short term thing thou, a few hours if that...

GL


----------



## emzlouize

haha well to be honest i put a wet cloth on it last night and it seemed to help a bit, i only get it on a bloody night! lol it seems to go if i dont do that first scrath aswell,. yano the 1 that sets it off i have to sit there ignoring it bitin my tongue! lmao xx


----------



## holden_babez

Yes i klnow what you mean.. even though I had mine all the time, night seem to be the worse.. hence why i went to the doctor.. driving me insane too.. lol


----------



## Abz1982

If the palms of your hands and feet itch you need to talk to your midwife!! I was told that its ok to itch anywhere BUT there - that indicates that something is wrong. I don't have the info with me as to what it is, but I would give them a bell just to check.


----------



## emzlouize

Abz1982 said:


> If the palms of your hands and feet itch you need to talk to your midwife!! I was told that its ok to itch anywhere BUT there - that indicates that something is wrong. I don't have the info with me as to what it is, but I would give them a bell just to check.

oh no lol dont be worryin me now, ill mention it next time i go xxx


----------



## holden_babez

in 3rd tri it can mean a sign of liver problems... thats what my gp said..

here is a little something i found quickly..

_In rare cases, severe itchiness in your third trimester can be a sign of a serious liver problem called obstetric cholestasis. In this case the itchiness is very widespread and often includes itching of the hands and feet. It may also be accompanied by nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, fatigue, pale-coloured stools and jaundice_


----------



## emzlouize

i jst got this info off the baby centre website

"About two-thirds of all pregnant women will get red and itchy palms and soles, a condition experts think is caused by an increase in oestrogen. It usually disappears straight after delivery".


----------



## emzlouize

holden_babez said:


> in 3rd tri it can mean a sign of liver problems... thats what my gp said..
> 
> here is a little something i found quickly..
> 
> _In rare cases, severe itchiness in your third trimester can be a sign of a serious liver problem called obstetric cholestasis. In this case the itchiness is very widespread and often includes itching of the hands and feet. It may also be accompanied by nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, fatigue, pale-coloured stools and jaundice_

i knew it was bad in 3rd tri, fingers crossed i dont have it then! lol xx


----------



## Abz1982

obstetric cholestasis. Thats what it is called. I was told even in 2nd tri to contact her if I was itching on my hands or soles of feet.


----------



## Nutmeg

I would ring your mw or gp and a professional opinion on this one. It can be a sign of Obstetric Cholestasis. I know a lot of women do just get itchy and its just one of those things but better to be safe and have it checked out. A work colleague of mine was itchy and they done a few blood tests just to make sure it was nothing to worry about x


----------



## emzlouize

oh god why is there always something i have gotta worry about :|


----------



## emzlouize

just found this on google and seeing as mine aint persistant it only comes at night and goes away if i ignore it im not gonna worry myself im sick of worryin over things i need a break, i will mention it next time i go tho.

"Obstetric cholestasis is an uncommon complication of pregnancy which causes a build up of bile acids in the bloodstream. The main symptom is persistent itch in the later third of pregnancy. There is possibly a small increased risk of complications of pregnancy, but the evidence for this is not conclusive. Symptoms go when you have the baby. Some treatments may help to ease the itch."


----------



## Nutmeg

When are you next going? It won't do any harm to call your mw. She can tell you whether it needs looking into or not. It will put your mind at rest


----------



## emzlouize

i havent got a midwifes number i have transeferd hospitals, and im goin a week on wed


----------



## Nutmeg

Oh thats a bit of a pain. Maybe you could ring nhs direct instead and see what they say.


----------



## Wobbles

Sticky:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/415-please-read-obstetric-cholestasis.html

Might be worth a read girls x


----------



## emzlouize

i have jst found the number on a letter i had they want me to go in tomorrow for blood tests :( 

I CANOT WAIT TIL THIS PREGNANCY IS OVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nutmeg

Aww ((hugs)) its probably just one of them things. Its good they are checking just to be sure x


----------



## baboo

Your better just to get checked, I hope it all goes well tommorow!
xx


----------



## pippam116

i had this severely and it blead constantly, had blood tests done by midwife and all came back clear, was jsut advised that if it came back to get re-tested cos its supposed to show signs of liver condition. glad it hasn't come back, but do make sure you check it out!

<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev065pp___.png" alt="pregnancy" border="0" /></a>


----------



## megan123

I am 37 weeks and have bad itchy feet! It happend last week but now is becoming worse. Wakes me up in the middle of the night, wont go away. I have had swelling before w/ previous pregnancy and the itch related to that is nothing compaired to this incontrollable never ending itch. I also have a few other things that my family has noticed that is on the symptom list as well.I have also gone into early labor. I called the nurse she said just take benadryl itching is common during pregnancy. Well i think that it is more serious than that so i had some blood work taken yesterday. I will get the results today. I still think that it is to early for the results to come back that it is icp (Intrahepatic Cholestasis of Pregnancy). Why now would this itching accure if my hormones have been crazy since almost day one. This isn't just your avg. itch either. It can happen earlier than the 3rd trimester. My sister wasa tested for it but it came back neg and she soon had her c-sec shortly after. Better to be safe than sorry since this is a serious thing. I cant ignore it since it wakes me up at night and is now causing me to itch throughout the day. Hope this helps, will post test results tomorrow.


----------



## CartersMommy2

So happy to hear that someone else had to deal with this! My foot got a mosquito like bump on it when I was about 7 mos pregnant that itched really bad. The bumps spread and later turned into small blisters by the end of my pregnancy. The hives/bumps/needle point sized blisters then spread to my hands. The itch was so bad that I felt panicked. Today I get itchy feet and small bumps every month about 2 weeks before my period starts and it then goes away when I start. Yes, it must be hormonal, but what did I do to deserve this? lol My son is now 10 mos. old. I am so scared to have any more children because of this and intend to ask my doc about this next month. If anyone else has delt with this, I would love to hear from you!


----------

